# So tired not sure what to do now. :(



## Sezra

I can't believe how things have changed at night. Just when I thought we were really making progress I feel like I am almost back to the beginning again. For the last two nights Daisy had cried and howled again and I have ended up moving my mattress back to within her sight. I hate to go backwards but I can't keep being up til 1am and getting up again with her at 5.30am. I feel like it is now effecting me and today I just feel so tearful. I don't know whether to just keep on with this or try something new. Probably too early to give up on this method but I just feel so despondent :cry2: 

Sorry to have a moan I just desperately want things to be alright! :ilmc:


----------



## Jukee Doodles

Hi Sarah,

Sorry that you are feeling tearful today x Sleep deprivation makes everything seem 10x worse !

When training animals it all about consistency - and taking two steps forward and one step back is normal - so stick with it for now x

Stephen xx:hug:


----------



## Cockapoodledoo

Sarah it's probably a bit like toilet training. It can be going so well and then all of a sudden you get a couple of bad days with several accidents and wonder why. I'm not hugely experienced but I think it can be a matter of two steps forwards and one step backwards. You are doing such a good job with Daisy. Can anyone give you a break today so that you can catch up on some sleep? You'd feel so much better for it. 
Keep going hun. She really will get there with your gentle and patient approach. 

Karen xx


----------



## Ali79

Hi Sarah - I am so sorry to hear that you are feeling tearful today as lack of sleep is terrible and does make everything much worse. I think that you should maybe give your method a few more days if you can stand it! Try and get some rest today - easier said than done I know - and hopefully things will start to improve again. You are doing a really great job and I completely admire you for taking Daisy on and more to the point keeping her with the separation issues she has! Sending you big hugs  XX


----------



## doodlebug

Good luck with Daisy, I really feel do for you, when I was a child we adopted an older puppy,she would not settle at night and screamed the house down, scratched constantly on the kitchen door (we had no crates in those days lol). In the end I would go down and get her and put her in bed with me,and cuddle her all night, problem solved lol


----------



## Sezra

Thank you. I think you are right, I need to get through this blip. It is amazing as at this moment she is curled up asleep in her crate quite happily and yet last night she was avoiding going in as if she knew it was bed time! I would love to rest today but husband and kids have left me for the day so that I can write my latest ou assignment. At least my mum has invited us round for tea.  I wish I had a hotline to an expert trainer who could just tell me what to do and that it will work within a certain time. The problem at the moment is I can't see how I am going to achieve her feeling settled at night. Like you say Stephen, everything always seems at its worse when you are tired, tonight is another night, tomorrow another day....


----------



## Sezra

doodlebug said:


> Good luck with Daisy, I really feel do for you, when I was a child we adopted an older puppy,she would not settle at night and screamed the house down, scratched constantly on the kitchen door (we had no crates in those days lol). In the end I would go down and get her and put her in bed with me,and cuddle her all night, problem solved lol


That would certainly solve it! I think the cat and husband might not be too happy though!


----------



## Guest

hi sarah just read your post i feel really sorry for you it is true what all others have said , you need to leave her for longer.......... periods of time during the day and at night cover over the cage with a blanket so it is blacked out and you may not like what im about to propose ! but if she starts crying go down stairs and bag harshly on the top of the cage and shout at her try to do a big scary voice ! i know it will be hard but it does work they link the big scary voice with crying and they do shut up it may take a few goes but in my experience it works ( get hubby to do it) if you cant , sorry if others dont agree but at the end of the day sarahs sleep is very important ,and it sounds to me like the puppys pattern of crying has to be stopped abrubtly janice aka romeo x


----------



## Sezra

fallon said:


> Hi Sarah don't give in it's like a child if you give in to them you have had it!
> The KEY to crating your dog is to do it while you are home, for short periods of time!
> Many people use the crate incorrectly and ultimately give their dog the vibe that it's a bad thing. The crate should NOT be used as a punishment, timeout or right before you leave. One idea is to crate her in different spots in the house helps break up the pattern and not feel she's crated only when it's lights out. Remember, crating is meant to teach your dog to chill, and create a pattern with your daily routine, so that eventually you don't need the crate at all. Hope this helps xxxxxxxx


Thank you. She seems to like it during the day and I had even got her going in of her own accord for a bit of sausage! It's just suddenly changed? I have read about moving the crate around but I can't see how that will help at night, maybe I am missing something or need to go back an reread? My parents have just suggested I have her upstairs and forget the crate but I need her happy in her crate as I will need to leave her for school runs etc soon. We have always made the crate a happy place for her and it is in a good spot, out of the way but still keeping us in view. I have just been to pah and come back to a very stressed out doggy, do you think she will just get used to being left? Is it something that in 12 months time we will look back on and wonder how we did it?


----------



## Sezra

romeo said:


> hi sarah just read your post i feel really sorry for you it is true what all others have said , you need to leave her for longer.......... periods of time during the day and at night cover over the cage with a blanket so it is blacked out and you may not like what im about to propose ! but if she starts crying go down stairs and bag harshly on the top of the cage and shout at her try to do a big scary voice ! i know it will be hard but it does work they link the big scary voice with crying and they do shut up it may take a few goes but in my experience it works ( get hubby to do it) if you cant , sorry if others dont agree but at the end of the day sarahs sleep is very important ,and it sounds to me like the puppys pattern of crying has to be stopped abrubtly janice aka romeo x


Sorry Janice, missed your post, my internet is down and I am relying on my phone at the moment, which means it takes ages and strange words keep appearing instead of what I typed ( maybe that is tiredness) . I really appreciate your experience but if a dog is anxious when left I can't get my head around how shouting and banging the crate will help. Maybe I am too soft but as I am the person that she looks to for security I would feel concerned about turning into angry shouting person. Despair and a sense of failure is what I feel at the moment. I have covered the crate with a blanket but she pulls it through the holes in the crate and destroys it. She is so stressed she sweats, pants like a little steam train and makes the most awful groany/whining/bark sound that cuts right through you. I often find little bits of vet bed in her poo from when she gas chewed it through stress. She is not being naughty I believe she is completely distressed.


----------



## JoJo

Oh Sarah 

I am so sorry you are feeling so tired and low ... 

Sending you big JoJo hugs ...


----------



## Sezra

fallon said:


> Have a look at this Sarah this may help her. I have used this in the past and it really does work. http://www.vetuk.co.uk/dog-behaviou...0/dorwest-scullcap-and-valerian-tablets-p-342
> Another good one is Rescue Remedy all natural liquid drops or spray help support calm behavior in times of stress have used this on a Rottie male and it was fab xx


Thank you, I will have a look at those. X


----------



## EG1

Don't know how you feel about DAP collars - my vet was surprisingly enthusiastic and uses them himself. Just put one on hyper Bichon, Alfie to see if it helps. And Rescue Remedy of course. Could also try and find homeopathic vet for suitable remedies. Good luck anyway.


----------



## Jukee Doodles

I have used calming herbal remedies on horses with great success and Valerian certainly has it's qualities.

Daisy doesn't sound as though she is a little anxious though. She sounds as though she has a full blown phobia. The trick with phobias is to give her MILD exposure to the phobia in very small steps and relieve her of that situation BEFORE she goes out of control distracting her and praise/treats for the tiniest step of progress. Even if it's only staying calm for 30 seconds longer than before. If you get too confident and move on faster than she can cope with then she will revert but all will not be lost. Go back to a previous stage that she can tollerate and slowly progress with the training again. This is certainly a case for dedication and consistency and we do hope that in a years time you look back at this and smile. 

Please don't feel a failure as all you can do is try...and remember not 100% of older dogs can be ultimately crate trained. Give it your best shot, with time she may surprise you yet.

Julia x


----------



## Sezra

I would agree with the full blown phobia description. 

I am using a dap plug in near her crate but might try another calmative the one I tried before gave her loose poo which added to the problem. 30 seconds would be great, I can manage 10 at the moment. Anything after that and the scratching starts. I am working on it though.


----------



## Mogdog

Hi Sarah, sorry to hear you're having such a tough time at the moment. I assume she had never been in crate before coming to you? Is the crate specifically that stresses her out or is it being left (probably both)?

Would she prefer being in a bed in the kitchen with closed stairgate but open door? Maisie was ill as a pup when we got her and was super-clingy ... she never took to a crate at all. We left her in a bed with toys etc. newspaper on the floor, radio on ... and when she cried/howled I did the controlled crying technique I used on my sons when babies ... ie. go down, calm them down and sit there a little while, come back up - each time you go down you do/say less ... they eventually get it.

I too wouldn't want them in the bedroom. I do hope things improve for you soon. Sue :hug:


----------



## mandym

one of the dogs i look after suffers from seperation anxiety and they give her bachs remedies which seems to help,have you tried the plug in dap diffuser which can help calm a nervous dog down.I really sympithise with your situation,it must be really stressful.perhaps try very short periods with a new tasty treat everytime she is put in the crate ie smoked sausage,cheese etc saved just for this occasion so she associates this with something really pleasant.Another idea would be to replace the crate with a puppypen,the one i have has a plastic just like a crate does but its bigger with a little gate at the front and it can come with taller sides.I have trained lex and pasley this way and have found them to be more content with the playpen,i think carol who has maisie and ellie did this with ellie.I kno a behaviourist so i can try and get some advice from her if you like.keep up the fab work you are doing with her,i know it cant be easy xxx


----------



## caradunne

Sarah I completely understand how exhausting it is, I can remember only too well sobbing on the sofa in exasperation with Izzy (not for the same issue). I completely agree with Julia and the positive reinforcement method of training, rather than the frightening/punishing methods. You know the answer - EAT CHOCOLATE - be patient, your will be successful but it will take a lot of time - good luck, lots of hugs xx


----------



## Sezra

mandym said:


> one of the dogs i look after suffers from seperation anxiety and they give her bachs remedies which seems to help,have you tried the plug in dap diffuser which can help calm a nervous dog down.I really sympithise with your situation,it must be really stressful.perhaps try very short periods with a new tasty treat everytime she is put in the crate ie smoked sausage,cheese etc saved just for this occasion so she associates this with something really pleasant.Another idea would be to replace the crate with a puppypen,the one i have has a plastic just like a crate does but its bigger with a little gate at the front and it can come with taller sides.I have trained lex and pasley this way and have found themo to be more content with the playpen,i think carol who has maisie and ellie did this with ellie.I kno a behaviourist so i can try and get some advice from her if you like.keep up the fab work you are doing with her,i know it cant be easy xxx


Thank you mandy. I was looking at the bachs remedies in a shop the other day but didnt get any as wasn't 100 percent sure on how to use them with dogs. There was also a big selection and I was unsure what to buy. I have been using a dap diffuser but i guess I wouldn't know uf that was working unless it ran out! Any advice from a behaviorist would be great if you dont mind. I had one 'behaviorist' tell me to squirt her with water and another tell me when on the brink of tears that I didn't have a problem! Seriously, some people might be good with dogs but have terrible people skills! The trainer I will be using for classes said what I was doing was fine but she is away at the moment. I am open to all help and advise, anything that helps Daisy towards being a happy, contented dog.


----------



## Sezra

caradunne said:


> Sarah I completely understand how exhausting it is, I can remember only too well sobbing on the sofa in exasperation with Izzy (not for the same issue). I completely agree with Julia and the positive reinforcement method of training, rather than the frightening/punishing methods. You know the answer - EAT CHOCOLATE - be patient, your will be successful but it will take a lot of time - good luck, lots of hugs xx


Love it! Thanks just had a wagon wheel with a cup of tea! I am sure the kids won't miss it!

Xxx


----------



## tinal38

Sarah - truly I think you will forget all this when Daisy is older. My own mom nor I can remember how we got all our other dogs over the years to be quiet at night, but actually my mom used to have them in her room at night (never on her bed). 

I truly do think sometimes the dogs regress for a short time then regain the progress they made as others said. But, when you're sleep deprived, it seems so hard. 

We are not crate training, we only use a puppy pen for Chip, but even though he's gotten much better, we still get him when he's out of sorts and will whine much more too. I really think with their growth spurts and stuff it can affect them. Chip had been doing well with biting and such for several days and today for some reason he's a terror.

Hang in there - it has been getting so much better with Daisy and I do not think at all that you have lost all your progress and you will get back to it doing better.


----------



## Sezra

Thank you! I don't mean to be negative and I am not giving up just having a bad day!

On a super positive note, Daisy just scratched at the back door to be let out for the toilet! It had taken nearly 4 weeks put being consistent has at last paid off! I guess I should take the positive from this as showing these things just take time!


----------



## curt3007

Sezra said:


> Thank you! I don't mean to be negative and I am not giving up just having a bad day!
> 
> On a super positive note, Daisy just scratched at the back door to be let out for the toilet! It had taken nearly 4 weeks put being consistent has at last paid off! I guess I should take the positive from this as showing these things just take time!


Well done you and Daisy, what a rough start to life she has had and I bet she's really glad she has got a new family bless her, you are doing brilliantly x George her half bro says hello


----------



## wilfiboy

Sarah remember how far you've come ... you're doing brilliantly and Daisy has progressed so much, dont dwell on the negatives but remember the positives... think back to day one !!! Daisy has come on leaps and bounds. You've come along way at night time, as well, you just need to go back a little.... baby steps.... you'll get there, I know its easy to say and so difficult when you are doing it. Get laid down on that settee in an afteroon .Your bound to feel down at times but I know you wont give up, hats off to you for all your hard work... Daisy is worth it and she'll pay you back hundred fold :hug::hug:


----------



## mandym

Sezra said:


> Thank you! I don't mean to be negative and I am not giving up just having a bad day!
> 
> On a super positive note, Daisy just scratched at the back door to be let out for the toilet! It had taken nearly 4 weeks put being consistent has at last paid off! I guess I should take the positive from this as showing these things just take time!


Fantastic well done!!! x


----------



## JulesB

You are doing a fantastic job Sarah!! I had days when Betty was tiny when i felt so sleep deprived and like she would never settle properly, but she did and is now such an easy dog. I genuinely believe you get out what you put in and with all the effort you've put in, you will get loads back in the long run.

And as was mentioned, if all else fails there is always chocolate and my own personal favourite WINE!!!!

xx


----------



## wilfiboy

Sezra said:


> Thank you! I don't mean to be negative and I am not giving up just having a bad day!
> 
> On a super positive note, Daisy just scratched at the back door to be let out for the toilet! It had taken nearly 4 weeks put being consistent has at last paid off! I guess I should take the positive from this as showing these things just take time!


Beautiful Daisy, she knows how to give her Mommy a high five, gold star, pat on the back.:congrats::congrats::congrats::congrats:


----------



## Emma

Wow wagon wheels been years since I had one of them. 

Just thought I would put another suggestion out there, what about one of these coats that u put on them for fireworks and thunder? Its the pressure they apply to the dog that is meant to have a calming effect. I have never used one but I think if u have tried all these other things it might be worth a go? Maybe someone else on here has used one. 

Hope tonight is a little bit better and that u have a good supply of waggon wheels.

Emma x


----------



## Sezra

Emma said:


> Wow wagon wheels been years since I had one of them.
> 
> Just thought I would put another suggestion out there, what about one of these coats that u put on them for fireworks and thunder? Its the pressure they apply to the dog that is meant to have a calming effect. I have never used one but I think if u have tried all these other things it might be worth a go? Maybe someone else on here has used one.
> 
> Hope tonight is a little bit better and that u have a good supply of waggon wheels.
> 
> Emma x


Wagon wheels wouldn't normally be my first chocolate choice but it was what was in the cupboard! Quite nice though, I am normally more of a cake or biscuit person! I hadn't thought of the coat thing but it is worth a try. I am all for anything that is positive and preferably natural. I am really hoping for a better night tonight. My husband has offered to swap with me as he has a week off and I might take him up on it. At the moment the thought of getting back into my own bed is very tempting! I am going to give it a couple more nights.

Thank you all for your kind words, I really appreciate the support. Sometimes it is easy to forget the other achievements when you are so pooped! 
It is not helpful that I also have an essay to write this week and this morning I could barely even read I felt so rubbish. We will get there in the end, Sarah is not a quitter!


----------



## Mogdog

Yes, I hope tonight is a better one for Daisy and for you. x


----------



## Nadhak

Sleep well Daisy & Sarah - wishing you a good night xx Keep smiling xx


----------



## Sezra

fallon said:


> Good girl Sarah xxx us sarah's are strong and remember
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope all goes well tonight xxxxx


Very true! Thanks. Xxx


----------



## doodlebug

Hope you and Daisy have a good nights sleep tonight x x x


----------



## Ali79

Sarah I would take your lovely hubby up on a night off as will recharge your batteries plus him doing the night shift could make a difference to Daisy as some girls tend to be more submissive to men - Beau is a complete tart around a man  Worth a try and if that fails at least a few hours sleep will do you the world of good  Sweet dreams to both you and Daisy  XX


----------



## ali-s.j.

Hi Sarah, just been catching up, hope you did let hubby take a turn and managed to have a good night's sleep  I have used Rescue Remedy for my animals in the past, I just add a few drops to water. You're doing so brilliantly, I hope all your efforts will reap rewards soon :hug:


----------



## Sezra

Good morning! 

Well, last night was much better again. I decided to go back to being out of sight and that I needed to be stronger!  When I first went to my makeshift bed she started to howl and whine and I could hear her trying to get out. I got up walked past her crate pretended to do something and went back to bed. Silence! Phewy! She ten slept until just after 5.30 when she needed a wee! 

Such an improvement on the last two nights. I went back to bed at 5.30am with a cuppa and fell back to sleep with Daisy at my feet (that was not in my plan). Hope that didn't undo my good work but it was very nice sleeping until 8am! That won't happen normally as I have to get up at 6am to get ready for childminding at 7.15am! Boohoo!

Thanks again for all your support yesterday, it really helped. I am hoping that tonight will be good again. Fingers crossed. 

Sarah.
xxx


----------



## Cockapoodledoo

Great news Sarah! Well done! 

Karen xx


----------



## Ali79

Hi Sarah - Am so pleased you managed to get some much needed sleep  Fingers crossed for tonight afterall us Leos don't give in very easily  XX


----------



## JulesB

Yay well done you! Maybe she just needed reassurance that even if you were out ofvsight you hadn't left her. Fingers crossed for tonight xxx


----------



## ali-s.j.

:hug: wow, doesn't the world seem a better place when you've had a good night's sleep


----------



## Jukee Doodles

Brilliant...that's not tiny steps forward that's huge leaps forward. Well done you. Love the strolling by pretending to do something


----------



## Mogdog

Well done Sarah ... Daisy is a lucky dog to have such a committed Mummy. Thank goodness for a good night's sleep!


----------



## Sezra

ali-s.j. said:


> :hug: wow, doesn't the world seem a better place when you've had a good night's sleep


Doesn't it just! I actually felt ill yesterday morning, not sick but exhausted and not really with it! Thank goodness last night was better I feel able to tackle anything today, even my ou assignment! It is about child poverty and ill health around the world, makes you realise how lucky you are. X


----------



## Sarette

So pleased you had a better night, long may it continue! xx


----------



## tinal38

Wonderful news Sarah! So glad it was better!


----------



## JulesB

Sezra said:


> Doesn't it just! I actually felt ill yesterday morning, not sick but exhausted and not really with it! Thank goodness last night was better I feel able to tackle anything today, even my ou assignment! It is about child poverty and ill health around the world, makes you realise how lucky you are. X


i feel your pain. When i got Betty i thought i'd been fine with not much sleep as i don't generally need much but there is a difference between 5 hours solid sleep and a night of broken sleep, which, not having children, i hadn't experienced or appreciated. i remember being so exhausted and stressed with trying to do everything perfectly and by the book when i got Betty that i ended up spending a day when i couldn't stop crying. I then started relaxing into having Betty and just going with my instincts and it all got so much easier!! 

You are doing an amazing job with Daisy and she sounds like she is learning to trust you and is settling into your life and routine.

xx


----------



## M&M's mummy

Take hubby up on his offer- you never know her having him instead of you at night may have a different result.

Would be interesting to see if she does act differently with him.


----------



## mandym

Thats brilliant news well done!!!! xxxx


----------



## wilfiboy

Great news Sarah... hope tonights another great sucess. Had forgotten but my husband put Wilf to bed when he was little cos if i did it he'd cry.... he still puts them to bed, they'd be fine if I did but just part of the routine now... but I 'd forgotten how it came about until I read about people saying for your husband to sleep downstairs x


----------



## ali-s.j.

My husband always took my eldest son to bed for the same reason!


----------



## Blossomgirl

Well done Sarah, I think that was a good thing you walking past and doing something when she was in her crate...just let her know that you are still about. Good luck for tonight. Are you doing a Sociology OU?XXX


----------



## Sezra

Blossomgirl said:


> Well done Sarah, I think that was a good thing you walking past and doing something when she was in her crate...just let her know that you are still about. Good luck for tonight. Are you doing a Sociology OU?XXX


I am doing Early years at the moment to tie in with my job but then hoping to finish the degree in psychology. Not sure though, going to have a break after the next course until I work out what I want to do.


----------



## Blossomgirl

Good for you Sarah. I finished the Health & Social Science Access course last year but didnt apply for uni as I couldnt juggle it in with school runs and work but dont want to not use it. Have you thought about child psychology? Hard work but rewarding I bet. Good luck, you deserve a break.xxx


----------



## Sezra

Blossomgirl said:


> Good for you Sarah. I finished the Health & Social Science Access course last year but didnt apply for uni as I couldnt juggle it in with school runs and work but dont want to not use it. Have you thought about child psychology? Hard work but rewarding I bet. Good luck, you deserve a break.xxx[/QUOTE
> 
> I would have loved to have done my degree full time as I would have finished by now! I guess the benefit of the open university is fitting in with school runs and kids. I will have done my foundation degree by next may but I don't know what to do next, I always wanted to teach but don't know now. I feel like a need some time out!
> 
> On the Daisy front last night was not great again and I am going to bed tonight. She settled ok but basically whined from about 4am onwards. Either I will get her settled and sneak up or husband will stay down here. As long as I can settle her at bed time I see little point in being disturbed like this morning. It was not her full on anxiety and I would have not heard it had I been upstairs. I hope you don't think I am mean.  It is effecting my sleep too much and as I have to care for children during the day I need to feel better than I do today.


----------



## Ali79

Hi Sarah - you are definitely not being mean!! If Daisy is settled at night but just whining in the morning there is little point in you losing out on sleep as will end up making yourself ill! The fact that you have even got her to settle when she goes in her crate is great and you shouldn't beat yourself up about letting her have a whine as at some point she will have to learn to settle herself back to sleep again. Beau whines when we leave the house and I am not certain she stops completely but she too has to learn that we can't be with her 24/7! Like I have said many times you are doing a brilliant job and not many would have done what you have and she would be back with the breeder awaiting yet another family! Enjoy your day and hopefully a good nights sleep back in your own bed tonight  X


----------



## Laney

No way are you being mean....if she really means it, you will hear it upstairs. She was probably whining partly out of habit (or to see if you would casually walk past lol). You are doing so well. Have you tried popping a warm hot water bottle in with her? Rocky hated his crate (but only at night) for the first few nights. On night 5 I put a hot water bottle in a furry dog cover in with him. He sniffed it, lay down, rested his head on the back end of it and promptly went to sleep until the next morning without so much as a peep. I removed it first thing and put it out of sight. Next night (and every one since) he waits for the kettle... yaps a little if I take too long about it...and trots into bed to snuggle up to his little night-time pal, he loves it. I also had a loud ticking travel clock near the crate. I bought a few covers so he didn't get too attached or dependent on just the one. He has never chewed or played with them, not even the covers. He just seems to know that's not what they are for. I meant to make the water cooler and less untill he was just getting it empty but it gives him so much comfort and pleasure that I never have...it seems such a small thing to do for him. Wishing you good luck...and sleep sleep sleep x :hug:


----------



## ali-s.j.

:iagree: with Ali and Laney, your patience has been incredible  Have a lovely night in your own bed


----------



## doodlebug

you're not being mean at all, just try and get a good nights sleep, Daisy will be fine


----------



## wilfiboy

ali-s.j. said:


> :iagree: with Ali and Laney, your patience has been incredible  Have a lovely night in your own bed


Me too......and funny how you forget...my husband used to take my son to bed as well lol.. I wonder if its worth a try your husband putting her to bed? Or maube wait until weekend might be worth a shot x


----------



## Sezra

Just thought I would update this thread one last time and then I promise I will stop giving you nightly updates!  

Last night I managed to settle Daisy by rewarding her with chicken titbits when she went in her crate (with a little persuading) and then I ignored her barking apart from a couple of 'walking in to kitchen pretending to do something' moments. I watched a very interesting program on breastfeeding whilst I waited for her to be quiet and I was in bed by midnight!  Fab! My alarm went off at 5.45 (yuck) and I could just about hear her yapping downstairs. Went down to a very excited girlie and no accidents in the crate! All in all a wonderful success, I just need to start the process a little earlier but I am hoping that after a while it won't take as long for her to settle down.

Thank you for your support over the last few nights. I do actually believe that we will get there in the end and this will be something we look back on with wonder at how we ever got through it!


----------



## ali-s.j.

That's a great report Sarah, please do carry on with the updates, we are all genuinely interested, and want to keep supporting you  So glad you had a good nights sleep, it will continue to get better, once Daisy feels secure she'll wait until you are ready to get up with her. I ignored Izzy crying for half an hour yesterday morning as I refused to get up at 5.30, and she did settle again until I was ready to get up at 6.30. You have had an extra hurdle to get over with Daisy, but you've made so much progress, you really are nearly there now


----------



## Ali79

Hi Sarah - I am so pleased that Daisy has started to settle for you and that you finally got back to your bed! You have to still give us updates as we look out for them and I need my Daisy fix as I have said before she just reminds me of a darker version of Beau  Have a good day and hopefully another good night  X


----------



## M&M's mummy

Great news Sarah


----------



## Jukee Doodles

Lovely to hear you're making progress. :twothumbs:


----------



## Cockapoodledoo

Yay! Great news. Always happy to hear how Daisy is getting on so please don't feel that you need to stop. Indeed having a bit of a 'diary' could really help some other members as there are still bound to be nights that are more difficult ...... the old two steps forward one step backward thingy! So, keep updating. We're all gaining experience from your own experience too! 

Karen x


----------

